# What are you shooting?



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

shoot a Bear Barsalino T/D compound set on 60#, one of my favorite bows. I just sold a good finger bows an apex, never shot it with fingers very much however. I have a Protec with 2000 limbs that is too short in my opinion for a good finger bow, am trying to deal on a protec with 3000 limbs that should be the ticket for a fast shooting and smooth finger shooting bow....


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

i shoot a hoyt aerotec, around 52lbs with a cavalier tab. I shoot one over , 2 under.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

See the signature.


----------



## letcher_c (Nov 23, 2006)

06 PSE MOJO hybrid,goldtip big games.Great shooter best finger bow Ive had yet.


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

Mathews conquest 2. Three under.


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Mathews Rival Pro and Bowtech Constitution. Tab, 65/75 Terminator selects with 125gr tip and 4" Duravanes with NAP Plunger rests.


----------



## lesye8s (Sep 3, 2006)

*what I shoot*

L/H Reflex highlander 45# @ 26.5", split fingers w/glove, Pure instinctive for 45+ years (though I have tried about every type/style of shooting) Had to drop # due to stroke 3 years ago. Favorite bow was a "94" hoyt defiant 40" A to A


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

\|/


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

*My setup*

Bowtech Declaration 4, 30.5" draw, 70# 
Tab two fingers under
Trophy Ridge Drop Zone Freestyle Rest
Carbon Express Maxima 350 Arrows


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

Reflex Grizzly


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

In my sig:darkbeer:


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*What are you shooting*

Martin Scepter4


----------



## Scum Frog (Dec 20, 2006)

Bear Silverback 44" ATA 29" 63# ,split finger, NAP Center Rest Flipper, 6075Carbon Express Rebel arrows, 125gr. NAP Shockwave BH's

I'm also setting up my first trad bow.
1966 Bear Cub 62" 48#@28"


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Mathews Apex......59 lbs.....30.5" draw
Barnsdale Classic..71 lbs.....30.5" draw


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

2002 Martin Cougar Elite
26" Draw
00 65% Fury Cams


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Hoyt ProTec LX, Command cams, 65% L.O., Cavalier Free Flyte rest + lock plunger.

47#, 30" draw, arrows are 31", spine 340, 100g points + inserts.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

APA Anaconda, 2 under, 29" draw, NAP cushion plunger, Carbon Express 400 3D select, German kinetics / Slick Tricks 125 grain


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

Black Widow [email protected]
Black Widow lag [email protected]
waiting for a CSS Contender 41ata will be set [email protected]
I only use for practice and hunting


----------



## KNOBBYMAG (Apr 17, 2004)

Ultra-Tec 3000 limbs Command Cam Plus [email protected]master 55lb


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Bernardini Cobra riser, 39# Samick Masters long limbs, Spigarelli rest, Cartel plunger, 3 under string walker.


----------



## compoundpuller (Jan 21, 2006)

*MY bow*

Mathews outback............. 60 lbs draw weight, goldtips 55/75, 27 inch draw, muzzy's 125 3 blade; one fine killin' machine.


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

Mathews Ovation ,Mathews Apex, Mathews Q2XL and Bowtech Pro 40:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## holt51 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Chuck Adams!*

I was wondering if anyone knows what bow Chuck Adams is currently using?


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

holt51 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows what bow Chuck Adams is currently using?


Last I heard, he was still shooting his Reflex Caribou.....


----------



## JASON WILLIAMS (Feb 10, 2005)

05 bowtech old glory 55#@ 291/2" 80% let off best finger bow i ever shot


----------



## Canuck-in-PA (Jan 14, 2007)

Hoyt Trykon with Trophy Ridge Matrix 5 pin sight,TR Drop Zone rest, and Mini S-Coil stab...


----------



## A_Swede_17_1911 (Jan 18, 2007)

I shoot a Hoyt Gamemaster #40, with a glove. I shoot 2117's cut at 33" with 125 grain points.


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

As in the sig.: Martin Cougar III, Nitrous


----------



## nickorette (Dec 25, 2006)

Reflex Grizzly


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

Bowtech Pro40 60# freedom cam, trophy ridge dropzone freestyle, beman arrows and tab with two fingers split.


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

*Reflex Caribou -*

last year's model!


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Protec with LXPro limbs, cam and a half
Protec with 3000 limbs, cam and a half
both shot with a tab and one finger over and two under


----------



## Amandajan (Dec 20, 2005)

*finger shooting*

Ditto with both dcraws setups.


----------



## mnshunter (Dec 18, 2005)

It's in my signature. Don't be afraid to shoot shorter axle to axle bows.


----------



## klostert (Jan 5, 2007)

*See sig!*

See my signature please


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Mathews Ovation 28.5" 62#, Whisker Biscuit, Viper Predator Hunter sight, CX Maxima 350's. :shade:


----------



## vtbowhunter (Oct 15, 2006)

Was shooting a Browning Ballistic Mirage, 31 inch draw at 60lbs with Easton xx78 2315, with a 90 grain Wasp 3 blade head. I just purchased a Hoyt Ultratec 60 to 70lbs at 30 inches, with the cam & a half. Never shoot your brother's brand new bow!!


----------



## toxotis (Apr 7, 2005)

Reflex Caribou, older model with solid limbs.
60#
2413's w/ 3 AAE 5" vanes
NAP plunger rest
Tab with 1 over, 2 under


----------



## Reicher (Jan 10, 2007)

Dave2, I see that you are looking for a Protec with the longer limbs. I just put mine up for sale in the classifieds. Check it out, maybe this what you are looking for. 

Reicher


----------

